# Who Has the BGE Smoked Ham Recipe?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to do a Ham or other large cut of pork for Christmas. I've been looking at recipe's but have not found the perfect one. Anyone have a good one I should use?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nobody does hams?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Glazed Smoked Ham
1 Ham 10-12 lbs
1 Sliced Pineapple Rounds, (20oz if using canned) 
1 Jar Maraschino Cherries
2 Boxes Brown Sugar

Set the EGG up indirect with the plate setter legs up and stabilize the EGG at 350 degrees. Big Green Egg 9×13 Baking Pan lined with aluminum foil.

Rinse ham with cold water, pat dry, and set aside.

Take the juice from the pineapple and mix well with the brown sugar to make a nice thick 

syrupy glaze. Next add the pineapple to the ham putting a cherry in the hole of each 
pineapple round. Then pour the glaze over the ham.

Loosely cover the ham with aluminum foil and cook for 3-4 hours basting the ham with the pan juice every 30 min.

Let stand for 30 min. then serve.


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

*This is one I use found it on the egg forum. Have done it several times and will be doing it again tomorrow.*



*Ingredients*

Maple-Bourbon Paste (recipe follows) 
10-12 # cooked, ready to eat Ham (bone-in Butt or Shank section) 
1/2-1 cup Maple Syrup 
Cherry and Apple Chunks 
*Maple-Bourbon Paste* 
2 Tbls. pure Maple Syrup 
2 Tbls. freshly ground Black Pepper 
2 Tbls. Dijon or Honey-Dijon Mustard 
1 Tbls. Bourbon 
1 Tbls. Vegetable Oil 
1 Tbls. Paprika 
1 Tbls. Onion Powder 
2 tsp. coarse Salt, either kosher or sea salt 
*Instructions*

The day before smoking, place ham in a pan flat side down. Inject in multiple locations with maple syrup (use more than 1 cup if it will take it). Smear the Maple-Bourbon Paste all over the exposed surfaces (except flat side). Cover loosely with plastic wrap and put in refrigerator until ready to smoke (You can remove ham from refrigerator up to one hour before cooking). 
Stabilize egg at 250° F. with plate setter (legs up) regular grid with raised grid attached. Put 3 or 4 good size chunks of wood on coals, then place ham on raised grid. 
Cook until internal temperature reaches 140° F. (this should take about 5 hours).


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Glazed Smoked Ham
> 1 Ham 10-12 lbs
> 1 Sliced Pineapple Rounds, (20oz if using canned)
> 1 Jar Maraschino Cherries
> ...


Thanks HydroTherapy


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Folmar said:


> *This is one I use found it on the egg forum. Have done it several times and will be doing it again tomorrow.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Folmar


----------

